# shedding in august-september?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, perfectly normal. Coats are shed based on the amount of light per day, _not_ the temperature. 

The longest day of the year is in June, so animals start shedding their summer coats as soon as the days start getting shorter. The shortest day of the year is in December, so they start shedding their winter coats as soon as the days start getting longer.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd say he's normal. It's the daylight hours that tells them when to fuzz up or slick off, not the heat or cold. Since our days are getting noticeably shorter we are going to start seeing the horses put on hair. I'd keep an eye on him to make sure that he isn't getting hot, sweaty and miserable but otherwise let him be. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, perfectly normal. Coats are shed based on the amount of light per day, _not_ the temperature.
> 
> The longest day of the year is in June, so animals start shedding their summer coats as soon as the days start getting shorter. The shortest day of the year is in December, so they start shedding their winter coats as soon as the days start getting longer.


 Ok makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

They shed their summer coat as the winter one comes in.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, I've noticed that most of mine are either shedding the short hairs or already beginning to grow in the longer hairs.

Perfectly normal though some will shed out/grow in faster than others.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

mine are shedding too. rumor (sun faded brown) and wrecker (sun faded black) are starting to darken up again! yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Just today I noticed that my girl is shedding more and getting a smidge fluffier, and I thought it odd - makes perfect sense now!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

:hide: Sure sign of the change of seasons.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine have been growing their fall coats for about a month. I do not approve.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

*sigh* yep, my horses are shedding their summer coat and growing longer hair too. I actually noticed their hair was getting longer around the first part of August. I also am not crazy about how sticky the flies are now too. It could only mean one thing, my area is in for a cold winter! Yuck!


----------



## lazzara8478 (Sep 10, 2013)

mine are shedding too.... ALOT!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Saddlestrings - don't tell me that- " how sticky the flies are now too. It could only mean one thing, my area is in for a cold winter!" That means we are too.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My horsie would start to grow his winter coat, and we would need to clip him as early as October while living in Colorado. He's since moved to Texas, and I'm wondering if it will be the same? I know it's a combination of the days growing shorter and the weather growing colder... Will he still grow a wooly coat when it's so much hotter there?


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

While brushing out my lesson pony the other day I did notice that he was shedding up a storm!

Fingers crossed winter does not come too early here.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My mustang and my yearling filly are already getting in a good portion of their fluffy winter coats. Makes me really wonder how bad this winter is going to be....


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I am in for the same concern. The horse with the thinnest coat at the moment isn't shedding too bad, but the other one is shedding everywhere, and a lot.. I am getting scared of the winter - we usually get a month of average -17°C, a few days of lower than -20°C, and even sometimes it drops below -30°C... I hope they grow their coats well, I will have feeds prepared, and buy another winterblanket.. in case my slightly ribby baby doesn't put enough fat on for that cold.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm with you on that one. There was Snow that fell down in Alberta today :-(. That only means one thing, Winter is on it's way and it's WAY TO EARLY. Usually no snow till the end of October.


----------

